

Show HN : A Tool to Give our Online Life Full Expression - utkarsh_apoorva
http://expin.me/

======
raghvendra1501
Looks interesting, as we have so many sites, which are used to create stories
but those are very static and some are complex, but it is really very simple
for users to create interactive stories here. Can anyone tell what are other
benefits of it ?

~~~
rishabh2319
Looks like they provide solution for creating interactive story. They have
good tools and other stories are also pretty. They give some good templates
also to create beautiful story also we can start with blank canvas. Its kind
of a tool to craft your creativity into web, in form of interactive stories.

------
hooda
good stuff mate. A few other functionalities need to be added like embedding
videos, tweets, blogpost etc. And don't forget that now you are completing
with Google stories ([http://googleblog.blogspot.in/2014/05/google-stories-
and-mov...](http://googleblog.blogspot.in/2014/05/google-stories-and-movies-
memories-made.html)) so you need to be Awesome.

~~~
ikillapps
Agreed!! But still lot of functionality as you mentioned are there. You just
need to dig around a bit as you keep exploring this new platform. They have
some full fledged components too which could be directly dragged over while
creating stories.

------
rishabh2319
Great app, created my first interactive story. Its cool

------
hbksagar
Awesome one. Must try to create your stories.

------
gauravJain81
used it, is excellent compared to lame old blog writing. hopefully will keep
me motivated to write and share more!

------
ikillapps
looks cool in the first place!!

